# Silver from Kadriver



## mikeinkaty (Mar 18, 2013)

I just received silver bars from Kevin and I am totally humbled by their appearance. They are beautiful! THANKS KEVIN!!!!

(I hope some day I will be able to pour bars like he does)

Mike


----------



## srlaulis (Mar 18, 2013)

Please post some pictures of them.


----------



## Lou (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm sure they look great. The man takes pride in what he does.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Mar 18, 2013)

srlaulis said:


> Please post some pictures of them.


Sorry, they are already in my safe deposit box.

Mike


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Mar 18, 2013)

Lou said:


> I'm sure they look great. The man takes pride in what he does.




Some of the nicest i have seen. I poured a few lastnight that surprised me, my best so far.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 19, 2013)

mikeinkaty said:


> srlaulis said:
> 
> 
> > Please post some pictures of them.
> ...


Wrong place for them... Period.

When you need your precious metals in an emergency after hours or on a Sunday, you'll be screwed. Go and bury them somewhere. We've talked about this on the forum before, that I can recall.. I think. If not, get educated now. NEVER put your precious metals or other valuables in any financial institution. Period.

If the bank shuts down, you're screwed. The Government will own it, and all the property within it. The banks will NOT tell you they're shutting down.

Kevin


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Mar 19, 2013)

testerman said:


> Wrong place for them... Period.
> 
> When you need your precious metals in an emergency after hours or on a Sunday, you'll be screwed. Go and bury them somewhere. We've talked about this on the forum before, that I can recall.. I think. If not, get educated now. NEVER put your precious metals or other valuables in any financial institution. Period.
> 
> ...


^ What he said. Buy a couple ammo cans, put a padlock on them and bury them under your house or on your property. You can bolt an ammo can to your floor joists and they will not easily be seen if someone goes under your house to perform work. I WILL NOT trust the banks with my money OR my metals.
Something like this is what i use: http://www.ebay.com/itm/U-S-Military-30-cal-ammo-can-water-tight-storage-box-rafting-hunting-tools-/251233824791?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7eb3f017


----------



## kjt124 (Mar 20, 2013)

Something else that works quite nicely is a length (maybe 10 inches) of PVC pipe with a cemented end cap on one side and a threaded end cap on the other side. In a lot of homes you secure them between the floor joists from the basement in such a way they simply look like a terminated sewer pipe. I've learned that hiding things in plain site often works best. They are also pretty darned weather-proof if you're the burying type. A little pipe dope on the threads will guarantee you can get back into it later.

I don't suppose anyone has a way to block a metal detector do they?


----------



## nickvc (Mar 21, 2013)

Bury it deep and include plenty of scrap metals throughout the back fill, ring pulls,coins,nails, aluminium foil bits of copper pipe etc, I'm sure after digging up junk for an hour whoever was looking would get bored... Don't forget to leave detailed instructions of its location for your nearest just in case anything happens to you.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 21, 2013)

nickvc said:


> Bury it deep and include plenty of scrap metals throughout the back fill, ring pulls,coins,nails, aluminium foil bits of copper pipe etc, I'm sure after digging up junk for an hour whoever was looking would get bored... Don't forget to leave detailed instructions of its location for your nearest just in case anything happens to you.


That's exactly how to do it. Bury it deep, fill some dirt in, add shredded aluminum cans, add more dirt, add some soda tops, fill with dirt, etc,. until you've filled the hole. Just like *nickvc* said, after digging and finding nothing but junk, they'll most likely leave, no matter what the metal detector is reading.

Another thing you can do and that is to trade either all or some of your material for exchange of it in powdered form. No metal detect will find that, and you won't need to bury it deep anywhere. In fact, you could put it in your spice cabinet and I'm sure no one will ever bother it there either. Heck, you can hide the powder easier without detection than you can with actual metals. The only issue will be to get it melted into metal form.

Kevin


----------



## mikeinkaty (Mar 22, 2013)

Story I read somewhere:
Just before WWII some Jewish guy in Germany that had won the Nobel Peace prize had to flee the country without any possessions. His lab co-workers disolved his gold metal with AR and stored it in a glass jug on top of a tall cabinet. After the war when they returned the whole place had been ramsacked but the glass jug was still there. They dropped the gold out of solution and sent it to Geneva where they poured him another metal.

True or not, I don't know.

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2013)

mikeinkaty said:


> Story I read somewhere:
> Just before WWII some Jewish guy in Germany that had won the Nobel Peace prize had to flee the country without any possessions. His lab co-workers disolved his gold metal with AR and stored it in a glass jug on top of a tall cabinet. After the war when they returned the whole place had been ramsacked but the glass jug was still there. They dropped the gold out of solution and sent it to Geneva where they poured him another metal.
> 
> True or not, I don't know.
> ...


I've read and heard similar stories like that before. I wouldn't doubt it as being true. I'm also sure that if you actually labeled your solutions as "Acid" or "Poisonous or Deadly Fumes if Opened", I'm sure most people will simply leave it alone. You can scare people from touching your stuff if you label it with the most scariest words or even symbols or such. If I saw a jar that was labeled like that or similar, I'd leave it alone too. This would work on the average person and thief for that matter. On the other hand, a chemist or someone else experienced with chemicals might know better.

Kevin


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 22, 2013)

its-all-a-lie said:


> testerman said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong place for them... Period.
> ...



I have probably 75 or more of these if any one wants to buy some.


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 27, 2014)

I could imagine stuffing the goodies, into an old car tyre, metal rims included. A few could be lashed together with old tow rope and hap-hazardly buried.

If for example I had metal powder, gold mud or converted silver are you saying this would not be picked up by a metal detector, Kevin? Would this apply also to silver chloride, which has not been converted?

Lisa


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 27, 2014)

testerman said:


> mikeinkaty said:
> 
> 
> > Story I read somewhere:
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_de_Hevesy


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 27, 2014)

Kevin (testerman) is no longer a member of the forum.

Dave


----------

